# Avid Code vs. Code R



## t-sixtyfive (Jan 20, 2011)

Been looking into buying a pair of the Codes 11' for my bike, I've been researching the Code R 11' to see what the real differences are between the two besides about 100 bucs. Any one have any input?


----------



## Ghea714 (Dec 10, 2008)

pad contact adjustment

I have both brakes. The Code has better feel and slightly more power.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Code R's
From what I've read the main difference is the Code (g3's) have
a bearing for lever pivot vs. a bushing.
I rode all weekend and can tell you that these brakes
have quite a bit of power!
I've been running codes for a few years.


----------



## mjdthunder (Nov 20, 2007)

I have one of each on my bike. Code on front and Code R on the back. Both feel great but yeah, if you got the money, go for the code, just seems to feel a bit better on the fingers. If you dont have the cash...you cant go wrong wtih the code R.


----------

